# Tom's rail trips #2 - Lincoln Service from St. Louis to Chicago



## siberianmo (May 10, 2014)

Good Morning from a spectacular spring morning in mid-continent USA where things are about to go "south" as a storm front is on the way. What's new, eh?

Some trip info from my latest venture on the rails - Amtrak's Lincoln Service, train 302 from St. Louis to Chicago on May 7th, 2014 in Business Class . . .

*Trip Report*

*May 7**th**, 2014*

*St. Louis – Chicago *

*Aboard the Lincoln Service #302 *

*Solo*

*Wednesday, May 7**th**: *

*Lincoln Service #302*

Departed home at 5:30 AM for the ride downtown. Warm and dry start to the day. Arrived at _Amtrak’s _long-term parking lot at 6 – in station by 6:10.



Crowded inside station; queued up for boarding at 6:20; on board at 6:27.

Café/_Business Class_ car at end of consist with boarding thru rearmost door; very unusual but very much appreciated.

Sat in single seat on port side to the rear – sun will be on other side.

*Equipment:*

*Locomotive - AMD P42 #68*

*Horizon coaches #54523 – 54529 – 54524 – 54582*

*Amfleet Café/Business Class # 48175*

Departed on time with only me in the 18 seat _Business Class_ section. First time that ever happened on any of my trips! Did not get another passenger until Carlinville, IL – then 9 at Springfield and 3 more at Bloomington/Normal.

Some strange slow downs as we seemed to crawl through Granite City with no noticeable reason for it nor any announcements. We ran behind schedule for the entire trip with stops, slow downs and the ever-familiar trip to a siding to allow a southbound _Amtrak_ train to remain on the main line. We had to back onto the main. 

Took many shots through the dirty rear vestibule glass and many more from my seat. Visibility was okay with overcast setting in as we proceeded further north.

_USA Today_ paper and unlimited coffee refills were provided by the car attendant B. Johnson – cordial but not very talkative. Ordered a fruit cup along the way – always enjoy the bill of fare aboard _Lincoln Service._ Only can wish that the _Missouri River Runner_ could get their act together for food service.

Interior of car was clean; temperature was warmer than I like and the window glass had so many water spots on them that I had to wonder if anyone in St. Louis knows what the word “rinse” means!

*Station Departures/Arrival:*

*St. Louis, Missouri **On time departure sked – 6:40 AM*

*Alton, Illinois **7:37 – 12 minutes late departing – sked 7:25*

*Carlinville **8:12 – 17 minutes late departing – sked 7:55*

*Springfield **9:00 – 23 minutes late departing – sked 8:37*

*Lincoln **9:30 – 25 minutes late departing – sked 9:05*

*Bloomington-*

*Normal **10:02 – 16 minutes late departing – sked 9:46*

*Pontiac **10:31 – 17 minutes late departing – sked 10:14*

*Dwight **10:48 – 16 minutes late departing – sked 10:32*

*Joliet **12:01 – 42 minutes late departing – sked 11:19*

*Summit **12:27 – 43 minutes late departing – sked 11:44*

*Chicago **12:50 – 30 minutes late arriving - sked 12:20 PM*

Disembarked thru the rear door which made it so much easier and sensible compared to previous experiences. Sent a favorable _Email_ to _Amtrak!_


Proceeded to the Metropolitan Lounge in Union Station for my return trip aboard the Texas Eagle, train 21, departing at 1:45 PM . . . .

==================================================
Some fotos follow . . .

Check out my website for descriptions, but most of these pretty much tell the story along the route from St. Louis, MO to Chicago, IL . . .

Enjoy!


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2014)

Nice trip report & photos! Now I want to go on a train! :giggle:

I didn't know that the Lincoln Service had the ex-Metroliner Club Cars. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 10, 2014)

Enjoyed your trip report and photos. Will have to try BC on our next trip down to St Louis to visit relatives.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2014)

Very enjoyable and great pics! I've always enjoyed my rides on the Lincoln Trains and the River Runners, especially in the 2x1 Seating Cafe/Biz Class Car! I didn't know they have them on the Illinois Trains either!


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 10, 2014)

You have a photographer's keen eye for sure, love your pics.


----------



## MikefromCrete (May 11, 2014)

Good report, photos.


----------



## siberianmo (May 11, 2014)

Good Morning to:

the_traveler - Railroad Bill - jimhudson - Michigan Mom (Happy Mother's Day!) - MikefromCrete

Thanx for the comments regarding my trip!

While I surely am NOT an accomplished photographer - a point 'n shoot kinda guy - after literally zillions of rail miles with camera lens up against mostly-dirty glass, my snaps come out well enough to please the eye. Hardly professional, but good enough to get the idea of it all. Glad they "worked" here.

the_traveler: All I can add is if one wants to "go on a train," then one should go on a train! Also, thanx for the insight regarding "my" Cafe/Business Class car - I will add that to my notes.

Railroad Bill: I have gotten to the point in life where if Business Class is available, I book it. I would recommend at least a week or more in advance for reservations as that section sells out rather quickly. Pricey, but a bit more comfortable with privacy and relative quiet! If the car is at the end of the consist, makes it even nicer for foto taking.

jimhudson: Didn't take much time for me to "adjust" to that 2x1 seating in Business Class. Really nice for the lone traveler - which most times I am - so it "works" for me!

Michigan Mom: I have been known to have an "eye" for this 'n that, but thanx for the comment! My little Canon Elph "does it" just it just fine, but it took me awhile to figure it all out. Those teensy weeny buttons are a nuisance for fingers that seem to not want to work! However, thus far - no real problems. Cleaner windows would help a whole helluva lot!

MikefromCrete: I know I could look it up - but just curious: where is Crete, IL in relation to closest Amtrak station?

A few more shots before I get a move on . . .


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2014)

I know where Crete is! h34r: In fact, I've been thru it on Amtrak - but it was on the detour routing of the TE between CHI and STL.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 11, 2014)

Crete is in the Mediterranean. Amtrak doesn't serve it..


----------



## MikefromCrete (May 11, 2014)

Nearest Amtrak station to Crete, IL, is Dyer, IN, followed by Homewood, IL. and only about 30 miles from CUS. Crete is in Will County, whose county seat is Joliet (also an Amtrak stop). Crete is located on the Union Pacific/CSX, formerly Chicago and Eastern Illinois, which is the detour route for the Texas Eagle during the Chicago-St. Louis HSR construction seasons. The village was founded in 1836 and named after the Island of Crete, although I'm not sure why since the original settlers were from Vermont and most of the early residents were German Lutherans.


----------



## siberianmo (May 12, 2014)

For: MikefromCrete - Thanx for the info! I concur regarding the naming of the town given that German Lutherans were the first to arrive . . . hmmmmm.

For: the-traveler - nice try, no cigar!

For: Green Maned Lion - don't quit your day job!


----------



## bobnjulie (May 12, 2014)

Great pictures! Love traveling by train via experienced eyes.... I've only been to St Louis at 5 a.m.... in the airport at 12 or 13 or 15... Sister worked for TWA and I sat alone and did my seek and finds, since what else can a youngster do at 5 am in an airport waiting to transfer to another flight? The arch looks beautiful.


----------



## siberianmo (May 13, 2014)

For: bobnjulie - Your mention of TWA brought to mind some very fond memories of many, many miles amassed flying between St. Louis and Los Angeles - when I retired, I had racked up 300,000 miles just to give you an idea. Yeah, TWA was a fine airline before hewing destroyed by the corporate raider. Oh well, life moves on, eh?

Glad you enjoyed the rail snaps!

Later . . .


----------

